# Prayers/positive thoughts Please



## mydaddysjag (Dec 30, 2011)

I was hoping that we could get some prayers and positive thoughts for my 18 month old son who has now been hospitalized for three days at childrens hospital. He is VERY VERY sick, but they are not 100% on the cause. He has rotavirus type symptoms, but was vaccinated against it as a small baby. Im getting a bit upset with the doctors, but its not their fault, just my frustration that they are so non chalant about my very sick baby boy who is in a lot of pain and has lost a LOT of weight in just three days. Please send some get well thoughts and prayers for Colton, and maybe even some strength for me, because Im about to lose it. Anytime I even touch him he loses it, thinking im going to hold him down for them to do something to him... Its hard to see my baby in this much pain and not be able to fix it.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 30, 2011)

Keep the Faith m'dear. Don't be afraid to ask for second opinions if your docs don't seem to be doing enough. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and keep us posted on your little one.

Lizzie


----------



## ErikaS. (Dec 31, 2011)

You can count on me for prayers and good thoughts- sending them your way! I have a baby girl almost Colton's age and it breaks my heart to think of what you guys are going through. Praying for a quick diagnosis and an even speedier recovery.


----------



## Marty (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG How horrible! I am so sending you major hugs and all the best wishes in the world for a speedy recovery for Colton. Don't be afraid one bit to speak up to the doctors!


----------



## JAX (Dec 31, 2011)

ray



ray


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry your son is so sick! PRAYERS on the way for Colton! And many {{{Hugs}}} for you!

He just HAS to get better soon!


----------



## Mona (Dec 31, 2011)

This is so sad. I will be keeping both Colton and you in my prayers.



I sure hope they will SOON find the root of his sickness and get him feeling much better. I know it must be terribly tough for you to see your baby going through such a difficult time. (((HUGS))) for both of you.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so sorry Colton is sick and I can't imagine how upset you must be. Praying for God to give you strength to get through this and for a complete recovery for Colton. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 31, 2011)

Prayers for you little man and hugs to you. Be strong.

Angie


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2011)

What a tough situation for you and him. I'm sorry! I'll be praying. Hang in there!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 31, 2011)

Positive healing thoughts coming your way...


----------



## Eagle (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh how terrible! I am so sorry for you and little Colton, I will pray for him and sending huge hugs for you. Just let your maternal instinct take the drive and go and ask the doc's some questions. They usually are relaxed when the illness isn't serious so try not to worry but I know that is easy for me to say.

hang in there, we are all here for you.


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm saying prayers!!! I hope Colton is feeling much better very soon. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Barbie (Dec 31, 2011)

Sending prayers for Colton and hugs to you. Hoping for good news soosn!!

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Dec 31, 2011)

Many, many prayers your way. You never know how strong you are, until you have to be and you will be!! Please make sure to update us as you can.


----------



## bcody (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending prayers to Colton and to you.


----------



## minisch (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry Colton is sick. I'll be praying they heal him quickly. Don't be afraid to get a second opinion. I'm sure it's very frustrating and scary at the same time. We'll all be praying


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, i know you dont know me but i just wanted to wish Colton, Yourself and Family BEST WISHES and HUGS from Western Australia.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 31, 2011)

Positive healing thoughts for a speedy recovery coming your way...


----------



## alongman (Dec 31, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 31, 2011)

Prayers and healing thoughts! (((((MDJ and Colton)))))


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 31, 2011)

You have prayers comming your way from us here too!


----------



## Reble (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming your way.

Keep us posted on his condition.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of the prayers and positive thoughts. Today was a bit better for everyone, Colton is doing a little better my husband called off work to be here so I could catch a nap. Its hard to catch any sleep in here, once Colt gets to sleep, I try to shower, wash laundry, and get some food, then they are in pulling blood and doing vitals again which wakes him up. He's not quite well enough to go home yet, so we are going to "party" in the hospital for New Years. My sister lives about 15 minutes away and is dropping off dinner for us and some sparkling grape juice. Not going to let being in the hospital get my little man down for New Years. Its been a rough four days, I really feel for the children and parents who are here long term.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2011)

I was checking for an update. Glad things are better... but it sure will be nice for you to get Colton home.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad to hear things are looking up for Colton, will keep your family in my thoughts & prayers for a healthy 2012.

Jan


----------



## MeganH (Jan 1, 2012)

Sending prayers for you, Colton and your family


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad to hear Colton is feeling better.

Keep up the good fight!

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 1, 2012)

Praying for continued improvement for your little Colton. My little grandson Colton just had his party for his third birthday yesterday. I love the name.



I will now be praying for Colton #1 and Colton #2.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 1, 2012)

So glad to read that Colton has shown some improvement. Still saying prayers and adding my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Davie (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of prayers heading Colton's way, never underestimate the power of prayer. Hugs to you for strenght to get through this, you are tougher than you think you are and it is one of the most difficult things in the world to watch a sick child and not be able to do anything to make it better.

Prayers for the doctors to help them find what is wrong with Colton and make him better quickly.


----------



## Tab (Jan 1, 2012)

I bet you it is norovirus. It has been going around and it is terrible. Sounds as if Colton is in good hands. Will pray. That is is scary.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2012)

sending prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 2, 2012)

Tab, very close. After testing, we found out it indeed was rotovirus, despite having all of his vaccines against it as a young baby. The vomiting stopped, and the diarrhea slowed down yesterday. Hes still not eating or drinking good though. Cant blame him, I know his belly is a wreck. They unhooked his IV to see how he could do on his own, as one big issue with him is he was dehydrating so fast. He had 120 grams of pure liquid diarrhea in 4 hours, and his intake was nowhere near that, so his blood sugar and electrolytes were going nuts too. He went from good to bad so fast, he would be up and want to play, to staggering around then falling in 30 minutes. He did a big turn around yesterday. Doctors said if we could get 3oz into him every 2 hours yesterday and his fever stayed down, we could bring him home. Mid afternoon we were told we probably would not get to come home, as he wouldnt drink at all, and actually had to have his iv hooked back up. We ended up getting him drinking good last night, and were discharged around 9pm. He still has the diarrhea pretty bad, but as of now, his input meets his output, so we felt that he would do better recovering at home in familiar surroundings. He got so fed up there that if the nurses even peeked their head in his room he was throwing tantrums bashing his head off of things and trying to rip his iv port out. He is certainly happy to be back home! Thank everyone for your continued prayers!

Here is my little man in the er. Please ignore his lack of clothes, he threw up all over each of the 6 outfits I brought while we were still in the er.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh--thank goodness he's home! It sounds like he won't be back to his ole self for a bit--but home is best.


----------



## Mona (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, poor little guy. So glad to hear he is dtarting to do a little better, and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Connie P (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww poor Colton. What a sweetie.



I'm glad to hear that he has turned the corner and is back home recovering. I know I always do better at home in my own surroundings also. The great thing about kids is they usually bounce back as quickly as they went down.



I bet you are so happy to have your little guy back home. (( ))


----------



## REO (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been keeping up the prayers. I will send more!

The poor little sweetie


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

omg just read whats happen to your poor little man theres nothing worst then one of your children

getting sick ...you just wish you could take his place and be sick for him....

iam glad to hear little colton is home and on the mend

sending prayers and big hugs



:wub



:wub


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no, I just saw this thread. How heartbreaking to see your little man so down and not know what it was. I'm glad he's made some progress. I'm sending prayers that it continues. That picture is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bless his little heart, I'm glad he is home and hopefully will continue to improve.


----------



## Genie (Jan 3, 2012)

Saying a prayer for Colton.

Such a scary time for everyone. Hopefully he recovers quickly once he's home.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 3, 2012)

What a cutie and such a little fighter. I am so glad for you all that he is getting better




What a terrible nightmare for Colton and your family.

I will continue to pray that he will be back to himself very soon.


----------



## anoki (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad he was released and is home now!!! Hope he is feeling better soone!!





~kathryn


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2012)

So glad that he's home, I'm sure it will help with his recovery, bless him.





Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you all.


----------

